# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  افشین مقتدا تکرار خواهد شد...!!!

## اثنی عشری

سلام دوستان عزیز شب نزدیک به صبحتون بخیر!
من یه پشت کنکوری هستم که سال اول ۱۸۰۰ منطقه آوردم تو رشته ریاضی (و معدل نهاییم هم ۱۶ و خورده ایه و یه معلم درست و درمون تا بحال ندیدم...) و میشه گفت از اون موقع تا به الان بنا به مشکلات روحی و روانی و جسمی و... بهم وارد شده و تنبلی خودم تقریبا هیچی نخوندم!!
افشین مقتدا رو عموما میشناسید (اگر نمیشناسید یه سرچ بزنید آیا افشین مقتدا افسانه بود تاپیکش میاد) اگر بر فرض ایشون افسانه و دروغ باشه ولو هیچ کس تا به حالا تو ۶۰، ۷۰ روز نتیجه نگرفته * من چراغ اول رو روشن خواهم کرد!!!* 
میتونید همراه من باشید از امروز قبل از ساعت ۱۲ شب گزارش مطالعه ام رو می فرستم. 
هدف زیر ۲۰۰ منطقه! 

زیاد با تاپیک کار نکردم و آنچنان رنگی نمیتونم براتون بنویسم به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید🌹😊

----------


## amirdostaneh

خوبه که مثل خیلی های دیگه دنبال نمونه نیستی که ایا کسی با این شرایط تو این مدت نتیجه گرفته یا نه

تمام تلاشتو بکن سخت هست نمیگم راحته ولی نشد نداره

----------


## B.R

ای کاش من ۱۸۰۰ بشم.میشه درصدای ک زدیو ۱۸۰۰ شدیو بگی 
من دیپلم تجربیم و میخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم و تازه شروع کردم

----------


## phzed

اگه پاي حرفت بموني
بي برو برگرد ميتوني
موفق باشي پسر :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Shiva80

سلام بهتون تبریک میگم که پای هدفتون ایستادید و میخواید براش بجنگید فقط فارغ از این بحث خواستم بگم شما افشین مقتدا نیستید حتی  تلاش نکنید مثل اون باشید تلاش کنید که خودتون رو به دنیا ثابت کنید شما به تنهایی منحصر به فرد هستید و نیازی نیس تکرار یک آدم دیگه باشید انشالله که موفق باشید 
پ.ن: شرمنده که وسط تاپیک اینو نوشتم ولی داخل انجمن چندین بار دیدم گفتم بگم بهتون 
بترکونید

----------


## اثنی عشری

> خوبه که مثل خیلی های دیگه دنبال نمونه نیستی که ایا کسی با این شرایط تو این مدت نتیجه گرفته یا نه
> 
> تمام تلاشتو بکن سخت هست نمیگم راحته ولی نشد نداره


سلام دکتر جان!! خیلی ممنون بابت روحیه مطمئنم به هدفم خواهم رسید

----------


## اثنی عشری

> ای کاش من ۱۸۰۰ بشم.میشه درصدای ک زدیو ۱۸۰۰ شدیو بگی 
> من دیپلم تجربیم و میخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم و تازه شروع کردم


سلام دوست من حتما بهتر از ۱۸۰۰ هم میشی اگه تلاش کنی این فرصت باقی مونده رو!!!
درصد هام:
۱. ریاضیات:۴۶
۲. فیزیک ۵۴
۳. شیمی: ۵ 
۴. ادبیات: ۱۷
۵. عربی: ۱۸
۶. دینی: ۲۵
۷. زبان: ۲۲
البته این رو در نظر داشته باشید که کنکور پارسال آسون بود...
و من از اون موقع تا حالا همونطور که گفتم چیزی نخوندم اما باکی نیست من به هدفم خواهم رسید!!

----------


## اثنی عشری

> اگه پاي حرفت بموني
> بي برو برگرد ميتوني
> موفق باشي پسر


سلام رفیق ممنونم. حتمااااا

----------


## اثنی عشری

> سلام بهتون تبریک میگم که پای هدفتون ایستادید و میخواید براش بجنگید فقط فارغ از این بحث خواستم بگم شما افشین مقتدا نیستید حتی  تلاش نکنید مثل اون باشید تلاش کنید که خودتون رو به دنیا ثابت کنید شما به تنهایی منحصر به فرد هستید و نیازی نیس تکرار یک آدم دیگه باشید انشالله که موفق باشید 
> پ.ن: شرمنده که وسط تاپیک اینو نوشتم ولی داخل انجمن چندین بار دیدم گفتم بگم بهتون 
> بترکونید


سلام دوست عزیز خیلی ممنون بابت تذکر و روحیه عالی که میدید.
بله اگر توجه کنید من تو پیام اول تاپیک گفتم من در نظر گرفتم اصلا افشین مقتدا دروغ باشه برام مهم نیس من این راه رو با قدرت ادامه خواهم داد و به هدفم خواهم رسید
در ضمن توجه کنید که افشین طبق نوشته هاش از ۳۰ بهمن شروع کرده و من از ۹ اردیبهشت!!! پس تفاوت اساسی است و اون افشینه و من، من!!! (قوی تر از افشین!!!)
موفق و موید.

----------


## اثنی عشری

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز.
#گزارش_کار
۱۳۹۹/۰۲/۰۹
با اینکه امروز ساعت ۵ و خورده ای خوابیدم و ۸ و نیم بیدار شدم و تا ساعت ۱ بعد از ظهر پی کاری بودم تا به الان ۹ ساعت رو پر کردم!
و تا ۱۰ ساعت ادامه میدم چون یه حداقل ساعتی برا خودم تعیین کردم که اگر تو یه روزی هر بلایی سرم اومد باااااید اون رو پر کنم. ساعت حداقلیم ۱۰ است و حداکثر هم کنتر نداره!!

قبل از ایجاد تاپیک به تمام این مسیر فکر کردم که احتمال خییییلی زیاد عده ای فاز منفی خواهند بود همانطوری که برای افشین (به ظاهر افسانه ای) بودند. این نفرات همیشه در عرصه هستند چیزی که جالبه درباره اینا اینه که تا آخر عمر در این راه گیر خواهند کرد...!!
با کارنامه و گزارش هام جواب خواهم داد.

اهدافم:
تا ۳۱ اردیبهشت:
۱. اتمام حسابان 
۲. اتمام گسسته فصل ۱ و ۲
۳. اتمام هندسه ۳ فصل ۱ و ۲
۴. اتمام عربی
۵. اتمام زبان
۶.اتمام آمار و احتمال و ترکیبیات
یچیز هم یادم رفت بگم پیام هاتون رو امروز دیدم خیلی ببخشید که همون لحظه پاسخ ندادم چون قراره قبل از ۱۲ گزارش بدم و صحبت کنیم باهم‌.
موفق و پیروز باشید!!

----------


## B.R

ایشالله موفق باشی

----------


## Javad1376

> سلام به همه دوستان عزیز.
> #گزارش_کار
> ۱۳۹۹/۰۲/۰۹
> با اینکه امروز ساعت ۵ و خورده ای خوابیدم و ۸ و نیم بیدار شدم و تا ساعت ۱ بعد از ظهر پی کاری بودم تا به الان ۹ ساعت رو پر کردم!
> و تا ۱۰ ساعت ادامه میدم چون یه حداقل ساعتی برا خودم تعیین کردم که اگر تو یه روزی هر بلایی سرم اومد باااااید اون رو پر کنم. ساعت حداقلیم ۱۰ است و حداکثر هم کنتر نداره!!
> 
> قبل از ایجاد تاپیک به تمام این مسیر فکر کردم که احتمال خییییلی زیاد عده ای فاز منفی خواهند بود همانطوری که برای افشین (به ظاهر افسانه ای) بودند. این نفرات همیشه در عرصه هستند چیزی که جالبه درباره اینا اینه که تا آخر عمر در این راه گیر خواهند کرد...!!
> با کارنامه و گزارش هام جواب خواهم داد.
> 
> ...


سلام داداش خسته نباشی خب بذار یه جمله از استاد فقید وین دایر بگم تا یه حس خوب داده باشم؛وین دایر تو کتاب رویاهای تحقق یافته میگه:《من با تمام وجود این واقعیت را تجربه کرده ام که چگونه خواسته ای را که با قدرت ذهن خود بر آن تمرکز کرده ام پس از مدتی به حقیقت زندگی من تبدیل شده است.》تا حالا n نفر در همین مدت زمان هفتاد هشتاد روزه بودن که شاهکار کردن و خیلیاشونو ما نمیشناسیم نمونش بابک سادات معلم ریاضی که بارها گفته من برای کنکور سراسری از 17 فروردین شروع کردم و همین مدت تقریبا هشتاد روز رو مطالعه قوی داشته و برای کنکور ارشدش هم میگه 34 روز مطالعه کرده حالا چون رشتت ریاضیه مثال زدم ؛ انشالله بترکونی داداش

----------


## اثنی عشری

> ایشالله موفق باشی


سلام. ممنون بابت روحیه و همچنین همه دوستان!

----------


## اثنی عشری

> سلام داداش خسته نباشی خب بذار یه جمله از استاد فقید وین دایر بگم تا یه حس خوب داده باشم؛وین دایر تو کتاب رویاهای تحقق یافته میگه:《من با تمام وجود این واقعیت را تجربه کرده ام که چگونه خواسته ای را که با قدرت ذهن خود بر آن تمرکز کرده ام پس از مدتی به حقیقت زندگی من تبدیل شده است.》تا حالا n نفر در همین مدت زمان هفتاد هشتاد روزه بودن که شاهکار کردن و خیلیاشونو ما نمیشناسیم نمونش بابک سادات معلم ریاضی که بارها گفته من برای کنکور سراسری از 17 فروردین شروع کردم و همین مدت تقریبا هشتاد روز رو مطالعه قوی داشته و برای کنکور ارشدش هم میگه 34 روز مطالعه کرده حالا چون رشتت ریاضیه مثال زدم ؛ انشالله بترکونی داداش


سلام عزیز دل خییییلی ممنون خیلیم تاثیر گذار!!!
ان شاءالله همچنین در همه مراحل آقا جواد گل
ممنون بابت محبت و روحیه عالی :Y (518):  :Y (518):

----------


## اثنی عشری

یچیزی رو به دوستان عرض کنم که همونطور که گفتم من از کنکور به اینور تقریبا بصورت جدی شروع نکردم و یه روز میخوندم و به فکر اینکه حالا وقت زیاده یه هفته نمیخوندم یه روز صبح تا شب پایه کتاب و درس بودم اما آخر سر میدیدم کلا سر گوشی وقتم رفته و نهایتا یکی دو ساعت خوندم...

خواستم بگم کسانی که فکر میکنن به ساعت مطالعه های بالا و با کیفیت نمیشه یهو دست یافت و مشاور ها میگن یواش یواش هفته ای یه ربع نیم ساعت اضافه کن و.... اینا همش بهونه است همه هم میدونیم اینو!!!
 فردا ان شاءالله با یه ساعت مطالعه توپ بر خواهم گشت!!! 
از تمامی دوستان که به هر طریقی انگیزه و روحیه میدن واقعا ممنونم. بدونید که تاثیر گذاره پیام هاتون :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Y (467):  :Y (467):  :Y (467):

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط اثنی عشری


یچیزی رو به دوستان عرض کنم که همونطور که گفتم من از کنکور به اینور تقریبا بصورت جدی شروع نکردم و یه روز میخوندم و به فکر اینکه حالا وقت زیاده یه هفته نمیخوندم یه روز صبح تا شب پایه کتاب و درس بودم اما آخر سر میدیدم کلا سر گوشی وقتم رفته و نهایتا یکی دو ساعت خوندم...

خواستم بگم کسانی که فکر میکنن به ساعت مطالعه های بالا و با کیفیت نمیشه یهو دست یافت و مشاور ها میگن یواش یواش هفته ای یه ربع نیم ساعت اضافه کن و.... اینا همش بهونه است همه هم میدونیم اینو!!!
 فردا ان شاءالله با یه ساعت مطالعه توپ بر خواهم گشت!!! 
از تمامی دوستان که به هر طریقی انگیزه و روحیه میدن واقعا ممنونم. بدونید که تاثیر گذاره پیام هاتون


افشین مقتدا
میتونه از چن ماه دیگه اسم و فایمل تو باشه
اگه این روزا خودتو نبازی  و جلو بری
موفق باشی_

----------


## Shiva80

> سلام دوست عزیز خیلی ممنون بابت تذکر و روحیه عالی که میدید.
> بله اگر توجه کنید من تو پیام اول تاپیک گفتم من در نظر گرفتم اصلا افشین مقتدا دروغ باشه برام مهم نیس من این راه رو با قدرت ادامه خواهم داد و به هدفم خواهم رسید
> در ضمن توجه کنید که افشین طبق نوشته هاش از ۳۰ بهمن شروع کرده و من از ۹ اردیبهشت!!! پس تفاوت اساسی است و اون افشینه و من، من!!! (قوی تر از افشین!!!)
> موفق و موید.


خیلی هم عالی انشالله شما برای کنکوری ها نمونه ای باشید که از ۹ اردیبهشت شروع میکنه 
موفق و سربلند باشید

----------


## اثنی عشری

> _
> افشین مقتدا
> میتونه از چن ماه دیگه اسم و فایمل تو باشه
> اگه این روزا خودتو نبازی  و جلو بری
> موفق باشی_


سلام خانوم مهندس!! خیلی ممنون بابت انرژی مثبتی که میدید ان شاءالله!
همچنین شما در همه مراحل زندگی :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## اثنی عشری

> خیلی هم عالی انشالله شما برای کنکوری ها نمونه ای باشید که از ۹ اردیبهشت شروع میکنه 
> موفق و سربلند باشید


سلام دوست عزیز، ان شاءالله خیلی ممنونم.
امیدوارم هرکس برا خودش تو این زمینه نمونه باشه و منتظر الگو برداری نباشه. به اصطلاح میگن یا میشه یا باید بشه!
مچکرم و همچنین در تمام مراتب زندگیتون! :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## اثنی عشری

سلام دوستان عزیز وقتتون بخیر!
#گزارش_کار
۱۳۹۹/۰۲/۱۰
امروز که از خواب بیدار شدم کتف راستم به شدت درد میکرد!! نمیدونم تا بحال برا شما همچین دردی اتفاق افتادی یا نه (خدا نکنه کسی گرفتارش بشه) ماساژ میدادم درد میکرد، تکون میخوردم درد میکرد تکون نمیخوردم درد میکرد.... آخر سر چسب کمر(از نوع آتشی :Yahoo (51):  :Y (590): ) زدم و یکی دو ساعت خوابیدم یکم بهتر شد و همین چند دقیقه پیش تقریبا خوب شد!! 
اما خداروشکر حداقل خودم یعنی ۱۰ ساعت رو پر کردم.
فردا هم حدود ۶،۷ ساعت جایی باید برم و کار دارم ولی حتما ۱۰ ساعت رو پر خواهم کرد یحتمل یکی دو ساعت ۱۲ شب رو بگذره اما باید پر بشه.
واقعیتش ساعت مطالعه زیر ۱۲ ساعت به دلم زیاد نمیشینه این قول رو همینجا میدم که از جمعه حداقل من به ۱۲ ساعت تغییر خواهد کرد نه!!!! باید تغییر کند :Yahoo (76): 
بابت روحیه و انگیزه ای که میدید دم همتون گرم خیلی تاثیر گذارن پیاماتون. ان شاءالله شاهد موفقیت تک تک شما عزیزان باشم.
موفق و موید باشید :Y (591):  :Y (591):  :Y (591):

----------


## اثنی عشری

سلام دوستان عزیز وقتتون بخیر.
راجع به ساعت مطالعه دیروز و امروز بایستی بگم که متاسفانه بنا به یکسری مشکلات و کار هایی که پیش اومد و اومده تقریبا همون حداقل قبل پر میشه....
اما من پای حرفم هستم و حتما این حداقل به ۱۲ ساعت تغییر خواهد کرد...!!!

----------


## Javad1376

پائولو کوئیلو : مقاومت و سرسختیت از یه حدی که بیشتر بشه،خدا جایزه هاشو از جیبش در میاره...

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط اثنی عشری


سلام دوست من حتما بهتر از ۱۸۰۰ هم میشی اگه تلاش کنی این فرصت باقی مونده رو!!!
درصد هام:
۱. ریاضیات:۴۶
۲. فیزیک ۵۴
۳. شیمی: ۵ 
۴. ادبیات: ۱۷
۵. عربی: ۱۸
۶. دینی: ۲۵
۷. زبان: ۲۲
البته این رو در نظر داشته باشید که کنکور پارسال آسون بود...
و من از اون موقع تا حالا همونطور که گفتم چیزی نخوندم اما باکی نیست من به هدفم خواهم رسید!!


خدایی با این درصدا ۱۸۰۰ شدی؟ بابا دم رشته ریاضیا گرم؟چه خوش به حالشونه.با این درصدا ۱۸۰۰۰ تجربی هم نمیاره کسی.*

----------

